# Plus Size - by Dr-Black-Jack (Medical, SSBBW, ~XWG)



## dr-black-jack (Feb 11, 2010)

_~SSBBW, ~XWG, Medical_ - A young waitress serves some unusual customers

*Authors Note:* For the longest of time, WG and the health perspective have been like oil and water. I created this story out of an idea of how to combine both aspects together into something which I hope that you will all enjoy!

*********************************************************










*Plus Size*
*By: Dr-Black-Jack*​
_A blinding flash of photography bulbs illuminated the court room as the defendant was lead in shackles. The tiny metal cuffs sunk into the rolls of her arms, her heavy-set frame not suited to wearing such tight restraints as they creased across her fleshy wrists. She was roughly prodded and herded through the crowd to her seat, a wall of hands pressing against her ample flesh to treat her like livestock. Her long dark hair fluttered behind her like a cape as her weighty breasts, plush belly and stocky ass jostled forward with every step. 

The ponderous proportions of a meaty maiden brought forth an air of distain in the courts and was seen as being the mark of a woman without boundaries, without respect for her own body or those of others and most of all, one with a total lack of self control. All of the evidence so far had made her out to be a greedy pig only concerned with her own unorthodox methods and a unique disregard for human well being. With the state that her body was in and the nations trend towards condemning the clinically obese, it wouldnt take long for the prosecution to have this case in the bag. They proceeded to hammer in the final nail in her coffin.

The prosecution would like to call forth its key witness. Would Miss Saiyumi Natsuhime, please take the stand.

Another deluge of flashes erupted from the sea of photographers as this time, an even fatter girl took to the main floor. Her only formal business dress clung so crushingly tight to her enormous frame and highlighted her voluptuous curves. At an excess of 400 pounds she was absolutely tremendous by modern Japanese standards, attracting a chatter of astonished gasps and sniggers as she waddled her way to the front.

The stairs creaked as she applied her weight to them, her flabby calves and the rolls on her ankles towering over each tiny step. Provocative pounds of her lumpy love handles and broad, birthing hips together exceeded the meager cover provided by the small podium as she finally reached the top. A once indefatigable walker prior to her metamorphosis, no one would have guessed how physically fit she had been given the way she mopped her sweaty brow with her pocket handkerchief and breathed so heavily after heaving her hefty frame such a short distance. The abundance of flab around her jiggled and bounced to the distinct tone of her stretching skirt, straining to hold itself together as she gradually lowered her enormous ass down to dwarf the witness seat.

Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you God?

I do, she replied nervously eyeing the accused. The woman who had done this to her would pay for her crimes this day, that much she was sure of. Im r-ready to t-tell you everything...

Then by all means Miss Saiyumi, please proceed. Tell the court what happened on the events of September 14th._

*Patient Chart 001 - ....But Words Can Never Hurt Me*

I think its getting bigger.

Saiyumis worried gaze reflected back at her as she angled a polished metal serving tray over her rear. Those tight, white panties she had just bought had sunken even deeper and were now accompanied by a crinkle of bulging fat which overlapped the edge of the elastic at her waist. 

This couldnt possibly have been right. Even if she had always been pleasingly plump, her curves had at least always managed to retain their smoothness without the hint of even an ounce of cellulite. Only truly fat girls had such an imperfection and knowing that she wasnt yet in that category was what allowed her to get through the day. She wasnt fat....she couldnt be fat...no one would want to be served by such a cow of a woman.

_Oh no...I swore that I would lose five pounds by the end of this week...._

A waitress livelihood relies heavily on their appearance; a fact which Saiyumi had been dwelling on for quite some time. She had to be swift on her feet, with a good sense of balance and, most importantly, be as presentable as the food she was serving. Though her looks bore a sense of simple elegance, standing at a moderate height of 55 with sandy blonde hair down to her shoulders and eyes bluer than ocean mist, the view beneath her perky C-cups was where her aptitude for such a skilled task became questionable. Cellulite or not, having a plush and plump stomach flanked by a pair of broad, billowing thighs was synonymous with being cumbersome, slow and an all round klutz. It made her appear to be the type of employee who was more likely to snack on dishes instead of serving them.

That negative stereotype, being further bolstered by a recent mass media blitz to villanize fat, made it tough for a girl any larger than a size 12. Almost all the higher paying careers were being reserved for thinner, healthier potential candidates who were bound to do a better job rather than eat the profits. Especially for a transfer student without a degree or financial stability such as herself, it was a wonder that she had finally ever managed to convince someone to hire her in the first place. 

Truth be told, her opportunity had arisen more as a joke. The spiteful restaurant manager only allowed her the position provided that she could slip all 215 pounds of her into the largest uniform which would have fit snugly even on a 180 pound woman. It was a test of endurance which she had literally squeezed through by the seat of her enormous panties, their cottony softness just barely staying hidden beneath the short length of her red and white, pinstriped miniskirt. At least that was the case, until today.

_Maybe I can smooth it out._

The restaurants tiny store-room pantry didnt provide much wiggle room but somehow she managed to reach her other chubby arm behind her to tug at the offending undergarment. She cringed as she felt her hand sinking into her glutinous rear end, taking stock of her blubbery booty as it filled her palms. Saiyumis ass was several times larger than when she had last felt it, no longer classifiable as ghetto booty plump or even rumpaliciously rounded out with pound after pound she had somehow managed to put on. It rose over the rolls of fat which adorned her back, an utter mountain of 100% pure porker posterior with a narrow crack so deep she could have supported an entire umbrella between the tightness of her cheeks alone. The gap was only growing tighter as she attempted to tuck that disgusting inch of flab back into her over-stretched panties and out of sight. She had to finish up before the next order was called.

Table 21! Saiyumi, youre up!

And it couldnt have come at a worse time.

Im c-coming!

A more in-depth panty probing would have to wait. Sliding her hand out from underneath with a soft snap, Saiyumi did her best to tidy and straighten out the rest of her uniform. The gentle, candy-cane contour continued up from her mini-skirt, a pattern only temporarily broken by her protruding navel and the upper slope of her pale, fleshy tummy, bordered either side by a pair of black suspenders. The weighty waitress soon found herself in a bit of a conundrum as every effort to cover her soft stomach resulted in her revealing a little more of the chunkiness of her prodigious posterior and vice-versa if she wanted to keep her rump under wraps. To show off her belly or her butt, she contemplated which of the two looked the most professional.

Saiyumi! Theres going to be a back up in orders. The customers are waiting!

My apologies! Ill be there as fast as I can!

She decided to take the middle route, bearing half her belly-button over the hemisphere of her uniform from above and the lower folds where her ass oozed over her wobbling thighs. So long as she didnt have to bend or bow too much then maybe she could get away with it without revealing how heavy she really was. Saiyumi sucked her gut in as an extra measure and carefully wedged her way out of the tiny pantry-room and back into the main kitchen from where she was being summoned. What she saw lining the service trays to be delivered was nearly enough to make her lose control of her temporarily-flatter stomach which rapidly began to distend back out before she caught herself in mid-bloat.

From one corner of the kitchen counter-top to the other, there were more plates of food than Saiyumi had ever seen produced at one time from the restaurants meager kitchen. Being the small family business that it was situated in the outer Japanese suburbs it usually never got this busy, even if it was about time for the late dinner rush. Where the body-conscious waitress had been expecting to reluctantly parade the floor with her voluptuous figure for eight to ten people at the most, she could not help but feel her heart sink into the pit of her flabby stomach when she realized that there were more than double that amount in orders.

Where have you been Saiyumi?! Ive been calling you for ages!

I am so sorry about all of this miss manager! Saiyumi fervently apologized to the figure hidden behind the counter in a mist of cooking steam. `I must have spent longer on my break than I had intended to and now were swamped! Oh, I hope that I didnt keep too many people waiting.

For the sake of keeping your job, youd better see to it that this doesnt happen again, replied the figures biting tone amidst the crackles of sizzling meat. Count yourself lucky that you only managed to disappoint a single person with your tardiness. Big orders like this take a long time to fill, but itll be up to you to sort em out if they start complaining. I warn you, if I lose so much as a single customer because of your fat ass, youll find yourself out ON your ass. Now pick up those two family platters and get that blubber butt of yours in gear!

Nodding obediently, Saiyumi immediately seized the two closest plates and gingerly peaked over the double hinged doors which separated the kitchen from the restaurants main floor. The tables were bustling with activity just as she had predicted. A sudden influx of new customers intermingled with the old regulars who showed up for the cheap dinner special. Where the added business would have usually been welcomed with open arms by any other eatery employee, Saiyumi could not help shake a sudden feeling of dread and despair wash over her as she knew that those unfamiliar eyes would soon behold her unsightly, overweight figure.

_As fast as you can girl; in and out as fast as you can..._

A deep breath wasnt nearly enough to calm her nerves as Saiyumi shot out into the open. She could feel that familiar awkward atmosphere begin to descend as the conversations on almost every table suddenly shifted onto the topic of weight. A chattering of low voices pointed out some of her most outstanding features beneath their breath as she passed. 

Some conversed about how the roomy dimensions of her well rounded breasts would have been more attractive if not for her corpulent belly getting in the way. Others commented between cruel sniggers about how her thighs excelled in thickness, how globs of pulpy fat coated the curvature of her butt and melded it to her undefined hips. Still more contemplated just how much of her jiggling upper arm fat was really hers and not a part of her uniforms puffy lace padding. The walk from the kitchen to the table baring the number 21 felt like the longest walk the young waitress had ever endured, one which made her feel fatter with every step.

Sorry for my weight...er...the wait, Saiyumi apologized once more upon finally reaching the table. I have your order here for one family-sized dish of wonton noodles and an extra-large helping of beef croquettes. Will you need any extra plates or forks with

The waitress was taken aback. Raising her head as she set down the platter, she was surprised to see that she was not delivering so many such ample platters food to a large group or a hungry family which usually ordered such a meal, but rather to a single woman who waited patiently with her eyes closed, arms folded and her legs neatly crossed.

What was visible of the laminated lanyard hanging over the white coat pocket she had folded up underneath her arms read Miharu Endo, Age 24 The rest of it was obscured by the luscious mountains of her exotic bust which looked far too heavy for a woman of her size and proportions to be considered at all natural. Her coffee-colored skin and flowing mass of messy raven locks also suggested to Saiyumi that she was most likely a foreigner, or at least half Japanese like herself. Oh, but what she would have given to have a body like hers.

Though not very fat in the most traditional sense, the way the moderate fullness of the womans stomach bulged just a few centimeters shy of her magnanimous breasts made it clear that she was not exceedingly thin either. Together they stretched both the ruffles and ribbon wrapped around her cream cardigan and pushed her tight, black-skirt to its limits. Those breasts of hers could only compare to the size of her hips which flared out to either side as her meaty inner thighs were squeezed as close as possible. At around a very voluptuous 170 pounds, she would perfectly have filled out a low end plus-sized summer-time swimsuit so that every compounded curve would be uniquely highlighted by just enough plumpness to grab hold of. 

Her plentiful proportions were nothing like Saiyumis bottom-heavy bulges as her curves actually complimented her form. From her silky smooth legs to her rounded cheeks, luscious bronzed lips and long lashes, the waitress couldnt take her eyes off of her. She somehow made the chubby look work. The woman had a ripe and rounded figure which bloomed like the soft petals of a European rose within the hourglass shape of an Asian vase. 

Um, if you can hear me, Ill just be leaving this here for you. If theres anything more youd like me to get you, please dont hesitate to ask. Have a nice evening!

Bowing just enough before her belly oozed out of her skirt, Saiyumi hastily retreated through the crowd and back towards the kitchen. The pleated ends of her candy-cane colored frock fluttered around the hemispheres of her bulging buttocks like a tent in a storm as she swiftly strode towards the kitchen countertop to receive her next set of orders.

There you are! What the hell have you been doing? I told you to take out the orders to table 21 and you still havent done so. Are you purposely TRYING my patience?

B-But I did... Saiyumi stuttered, completely confused as to why her manager sounded so irate. I delivered two family platters to table 21 just as written on the order sheet.

You really are quite a dim girl arent you, her manager scoffed, picking up the paper piece and thrusting it hard into Saiyumis chunky chest. This business has been in my family for three generations and not once have we ever had an employee as troublesome as you. Read the whole damn thing next time, not just whats written on the corner.

Puzzled, the weighty waitress unfurled the crumpled yellow note. Where most orders from the restaurant were usually summarized as a series of circled numbers at the top, they never usually surpassed the first two double lines. The order for table 21 however continued onto the third, the fourth, the fifth and the sixth! The two platters she had brought out were only the tip of the ice-berg as she gazed open mouthed at the trove of delectable dishes she had originally assumed were for the rest of the restaurants patrons.

EH?! She really ordered all of this?! B-but theres so much of it, and its all so fattening! Itll take three or four trips to carry it all!

If our customers wanna kill themselves with all that greasy garbage then I say let em. Were just here to give em what they pay for and nothing more. Now pick up the pace with these next ones so you can get onto the other customers. 

Y-yes maam!

This was an absolute nightmare. Even from behind the kitchen door, Saiyumi could still feel those white hot gazes upon her flabby figure and branding her fat-ass with their stinging comments. She bit down the end of her thumbnail as she gave a worried glance towards all of those meals still left to deliver. 

The solution was simple. If she wanted to make this trial go as quickly and painlessly as possible, she would simply have to lessen the number of trips. She approached the first platter, easily the circumference of a family sized pizza, to carefully pick it up.

Whoa!...steady does it...

Being only a junior waitress, Saiyumis decision would require her to undertake a feat she still had yet to master; the transportation of four or more dishes at a time. The two large platters that she usually carried upon her chubby palms were now accompanied by two more, cradled along the bent L-shaped curve where her equally chubby forearms met her heavy upper folds. The fine balancing act of the heavier loads up above would carried out to the rhythm of her ass naturally curvy sway below as she slowly teetered about the kitchen floor. There wouldnt be any real time to practice, but if this meant that she could retreat back to the safety of the closet sooner it would be worth the risk.

***************************************************************************
Saiyumi didnt know it yet, but she couldnt have picked a worse time to try something new. The roar from the engine of a rather expensive looking car heralded the arrival of two prestigious looking customers who were in no mood for anything but the best. A tall, thin woman, garbed in a fancy, tight leather ensemble, closely followed by a weasly-looking bespectacled man in a starchy business suit made their way inside and took their seats alongside one of the many available booths. Both looked rather hungry and the woman looked particularly irate.

Geez what a dump, she scoffed, eying the restaurants tacky 90s style decor. Why did we have to stop here of all places, I already told you that I wasnt hungry.

It really couldnt be helped, the man pleaded, rubbing his hands together tentatively. With all the road works going on we wont be able to make it to the other restaurant on time. Please just try to bear with this place for tonight and maybe even have a little something to eat. We really wouldnt want a repeat incident of your stomach grumbling being heard over the conference microphone. 

Tch, if we must. Do whatever it takes to get us out of here soon.

As you wish.

Raising his arm like an over-eager grade school student, the man went about trying to summon the nearest waitress whilst the woman in the leather jacket began impatiently tapping the soles of her expensive high heeled shoes against the restaurants tiled floor. Her long, skinny legs conducted her irritation as she began to impatiently shuffle her fat-free body against her seat. Signs of that foul mood eventually reached her slender arms as she began to drum her long, painted fingernails against the wooden table top, all the while grinding her teeth as she searched for the next person to take out her frustrations upon.

Her eyes were immediately drawn to Saiyumis weighty proportions; with a figure that wide and an outfit that skimpy, she couldnt possibly have missed her. She watched how those heavy rolls of flab hung from her arms as they protruded from her side, her elbows slightly digging into the cushion of her paunch which itself was close to overflowing the top of her tremendous thighs. She cringed at the sight of how those untamed breasts sat like a pair of throw pillows beneath her uniform, already struggling to contain her sagging belly on top of the copious amounts of swollen ass billowing out from behind her skirt. To top it all off, her slow and ungainly waddle only served to prolong the slight jiggling throughout her body in just such a way that she could feel the bile beginning to rise up at the back of her throat. 

She was a veteran at putting down disgusting blubber bags like her; lazy, fat slobs amongst women who only knew how to eat and how to keep on eating without any other purpose to their fat-laden existence. Just who did they think they were? Just what sort of example did she think she was setting, strutting around an eatery and flaunting all her fat? It was quite obvious to her that this waitress was clearly going slow on purpose with all of that food, and sickening everyone around her with her antics. 

The media campaigns which held her strong support were right to make a mockery of these eye sores and now more than ever could she see that drastic measures needed to be taken. Rebellious women who thought they could let it all hang out without consequence needed to be made an example of for their insolence and unwillingness to conform. 

That fat one, tell her to come over here. I want what shes holding.

An excellent idea, Leiko! As expected of you! I shall see to it right away.

Thats SENATOR Leiko, The woman hissed. When were out in public, I would prefer that you not address me so casually.

Y-yes...of course...my apologies...senator...

***************************************************************************


----------



## dr-black-jack (Feb 11, 2010)

Ill be with you in a second sir!

Troublesome customers were not uncommon in Saiyumis line of work, but never before had she seen a man so desperate to catch her attention. And she did mean that in the worst way possible. The way he kept straining to signal her, waving his arm about with the occasional shouts of hey you was really beginning to get on her nerves. If only she had just stuck to her two dish limit she would have been done a lot sooner with her deliveries and freed herself from her unintentionally slow strut just long enough to take down that irritating mans orders. If only he could learn to control himself and wait his turn.

Seeing that his efforts were failing, the man decided to take another approach.

Come with me, the man semi-commanded as he approached and took her by the shoulder. Senator Leiko would like to peruse the selection you are carrying before deciding her evening meal.

E-Eh? Saiyumi stammered, her arms shooting forward to keep herself from spilling the food after her sudden stop. I-Im terribly sorry to disappoint you but there are a lot of other customers before you who need to be served first. Please, return to your seat and wait your turn.

The man would not be dissuaded. Reaching into his coat pocket, he pulled out a small cheque book and immediately began scribbling away. When he was done, he pulled the page free with a soft tear and presented it to the wavering waitress.

Here is 70000 Yen. If you just do as we say for now, Ill give it to you, no questions asked. If the senator decides she wants any of the things youre holding, Ill double the amount on top of what we owe you for the food. 

Saiyumi put down her plates and grasped the cheque between trembling fingers. This alone was the equivalent of nearly a weeks pay, not bad for just walking a few steps to check on another customer in advance. Given how late she was with the other customer already, making her wait a little longer wouldnt probably make a big difference and with this extra money she might even be able to afford a more form fitting uniform. Oh how wonderful it would be to have something comfortable that didnt cut into her corpulence when she worked, a skirt wide enough to shelter her tremendous ass right down to the midsection of her tree-trunk thick thighs and a shirt with just enough slack to tuck away her protruding tummy bulge.

Is there anything else shed like me to do?

Just give her a big smile, and keep it on for the rest of the time were here.

Her mind was made up. She immediately pocketed the cheque and followed the man back to his table.

Good evening s-senator Leiko, my name is Saiyumi and Ill be your waitress this evening. I am currently carrying a variety of soup, rice and noodle dishes. If any of these are to your taste, please just say the word.

Bowing courteously, Saiyumi extended her chubby arms out to display the sumptuous delights she held upon them. The woman in the leather jacket wasted no time seizing the one closest to her, eyeing it with an emotionless glare.

Oh! You want the chicken somen? continued Saiyumi, giving her biggest and brightest waitress smile. Its a pretty large serving, but dont feel like you have to finish it all if you dont want to. If I could recommend the

A crash of soup-filled crockery cut her off in mid sentence. She looked down to see the plate and all its contents lying on the floor in a messy heap. The feel of warm broth and noodle bits splattering against her chunky calves and soaking into her socks and shoes made Saiyumi cringe but she would not allow the pleasant smile to leave her face. Her tubby thighs flexed and her stomach bulged out from her work-top as she bent down to begin gathering whatever broken shards she could find.

Ah, how clumsy of me, the waitress awkwardly apologised, picking up two large pieces of plate and trying in vain to put them back together. Im so terribly sorry. Ill get this mess cleaned up right away. In the mean time, please feel free to treat yourself to any of these otherKyaah~!

A splash of hot soup on her fingers caught the crouching waitress by surprise as another of the platters she had placed on the senators table came crashing to the ground. It would not be the last. A rain of falling china pounded the restaurant floor as one by one the plates and cups were slid off of the side to detonate in an explosion of wasted food. All the while, Saiyumi sat huddled underneath the table, cradling her injured hand up together with her knees against her belly and breasts as she watched the eyes of the nearby tables descend upon the scene.

You seriously cant expect me to eat this greasy filth!

A deathly silence swept over the restaurant as everyone turned to watch the leather clad woman rise from her chair in a huff and put her lean form on display. Whether it was from her volcanic outburst, the ruckus she had made with the clattering plates, or her slim but stylish figure, she soon held everyones attention. 

Senator please, urged a now desperate-looking suited man as he tried to quell the womans outburst. How can you say its bad when y-you havent even tried it yet?

Senator Leiko gave her partner a withering glare to which he immediately backed down. Even though she stood at only 57 exactly, weighed no more than 90 odd pounds and had the looks of a porcelain doll, her demeanour was anything but fragile. Her straight black hair, parted at her forehead to fall either side of her slim shoulders, symmetrically framing her stern, geisha-like face. Cold, unfeeling eyes and thin lips painted with blood-red lipstick, only emphasised the cruelty of her permanent smirk. With one hand on her trim and slender hip and the other slammed hard against the table, she looked every part the usual dieting diva and was non-too pleased with the dish she had been served. 

I dont need to try it! came the womans indignant reply. Look at how its swimming in oil. This food just isnt fit for human consumption! This pig slop deserves to be on the floor where it belongs rather than in a bowl. Wheres the manager?! I want to lodge a complaint!

Does there seem to be a problem?

Eyes the colour of topaz shards and curly tendrils of incredibly long, ink black hair emerged from behind one of the other tables. A womans lengthy white lab coat swept off the edge of her seat as she put her hands in her pockets and began to walk towards the source of the ruckus. From the sway of her full, thick breasts, the slight bulge of her stomach, that large rounded ass, those exotically chunky thighs and her milk-coffee complexion, she gave the impression of a Hispanic dancer, a Latino spice that could only have come from overseas. The Japanese name written on the lanyard tag hanging from her pocket suggested otherwise.

Miharu Endo huh? Are you the one in charge of this rundown restaurant? Ill have you know that I could have you shut down for several breaches of the food health and safety acts.

Sorry to disappoint, but Im a doctor by profession. In this place, however, Im a customer just like you, calmly replied Miharu. Normally I wouldnt want to get involved in such troublesome legal matters, but I couldnt help but notice that both the food on the floor and the waitress underneath your table were both on their way to see me before running into you. Care to explain what theyre doing there?

What? You mean this? came Leikos mocking tone as she gave one of the shattered plates a prod with the end of her pointed high-heel. All those mono-unsaturated fats, endless amounts of cholesterol, excessive sodium and heaven-forbid all those processed carbs; its all just one big health-care time bomb waiting to happen. Raised blood pressure, increased risk of stroke, heart disease and diabetes are far too high a price to pay for a little take away in my opinion, all stemming from these artery clogging fat plaques. For all you know, I might have just saved your life. 

A confident clack-clack-clack from the senators high-heeled shoes made their way across the open floor as she stepped from her table to meet Miharu half way. The two ladies stared each other down.

Yeah, thats right, with the information you can get on the web today, you doctors arent the only ones who know everything about medicine anymore. In fact, once the Measure-Up campaign comes through, well finally do what medical science has failed at for the last decade by enforcing weight loss reform on a societal level. Obesity is a disease which can only be cured by tackling it head on with martial law, national exercise edicts and a total ban on this disgusting junk. If we dont act now, it wont be long before everyone turns out like our weighty little waitress here. Here, allow me to show you a sample of our latest campaign pitch.

She turned her back on Miharu momentarily. 

You, under the table, I paid for your services in advance and I expect you to do as I say. For the next ten minutes, youre mine.

All eyes followed Leikos pointed finger to where Saiyumi still sat quivering under the table. She beckoned her cowering form closer, watching as her weighty figure obediently crawled forward despite her mind screaming for her to stop. Still a little shell-shocked after that wasteful display, she could only follow orders on reflex.

Youd better keep smiling if you want that cash...

Saiyumi nodded vigorously as she acknowledged Leikos stern whisper.

Everyone take a careful look at this girl. Behold the ravages which poor diet and eating habits have done to her body. The beginnings of a double chin upon her face, the appearance of stretch marks and signs of cellulite on her skin, and most especially, the way her belly crease protrudes and eventually folds over with all this jiggling fat; all of this well avoidable if she could have only stopped stuffing her face.

A thick layer of undeniable flab soon poured into her open hand. Leiko had grasped Saiyumis tender tummy, bringing into focus the largest fat roll that encircled it. Though she knew that she would soon be reprimanded for her size, the eyes upon her body kept her frozen in place with fear. Her hands stayed perfectly still by her side and her voice wouldnt come out to protest her treatment. She was trapped.

All the warning signs were there, but still she ignored them. Its a story all too common these days ladies and gentlemen, so dont think that it couldnt happen to you. Youthful ignorance and the convenience of fast food are no excuses for allowing your body to turn out like this.

A gasp escaped the waitress lips as she felt the senators fingers reach for her skirt zipper. She silently shook her head, desperately hoping that even Leiko would not be that cruel. The sound of a zipper racing down her side, fuelled faster by the generous swelling of her rear and thighs bursting into the open soon proved her otherwise. A defeated squeak escapes her lips as she watches her skirt float to the floor and allow all to see her birthing hips and tight, white panties which clung to her overflowing ass.

That little extra serving during meal times, two for one deals that are just too good to pass up, and other little calorie traps will always manifest their inevitable after effects. Without proper exercise and enough time for a healthy, Ministry of Health approved diet, her symptoms will only continue to worsen despite vain attempts to hide her gain. But if you keep eating like a pig, theres no running from the truth. 

A stir of conversation began to pick up again as the waitress buttons were undone one at a time, gradually parting the restrictions of her work wear. Rather than pouring out like a burst dam, those plentiful pounds remained restrained behind a single line of defense. A straining lace bodice had been wrapped around her adipose laden abdomen this entire time, its control over her roundness pressing deeply against where the spaghetti string straps melted into excess flesh. Her guts true proportions had yet to be revealed.

Stretch-marks, panty lines, and girdle burns are all just a few of the visible deformities that can result on a more cosmetic tangent. To allow herself to get this big suggests that she now fits the psychosocial model of a compulsive eater, with her physical activity reaching an all time low whilst her consumption rate continues to climb. She needs drastic dietary management, otherwise the end results could be most...unbecoming...

The feel of those grabby fingers fondling her flesh through her bodices leather and lace sent a shiver down the waitress padded spine. Her puppy-dog eyes swelled with tears as she felt the straps begin to loosen, the walls holding back her true form taunting her as they began to droop. Her expansive bottom bulges belly button bobbed about beneath her bodice as Leiko moved in to loosen the final strap. If her stomach were to ever see the light of day in a public place, her world would be sure to collapse.

And now we come to the grand unveiling, Leiko hissed in Saiyumis ear as she held the strap through the final hole on her bodice, the weight of her gut pulled back like a horses reigns. I hope for your sake that you learn to do something about your size after this. But even if it should slip your mind, Ill make it a lesson that your body wont forget any time soon.

Like soda through a straw, she allowed the last of the woven thread slipped through her fingers. The plumpness of Saiyumis paunch was held back no longer. She held her breath in stun silence as it began to fall loose.

Rather than pop right off like her other over-taxed garments, it began with the sound reminiscent of sweaty bulges peeling off of a leather couch. The long hours which she worked behind that oppressive accessory had moulded her pertinent plushness to match its hour-glass shape and redeem what could still be called acceptable fat female proportions. The society she had long hoped to please under those falx proportions would soon bear witness to her slow change, a gradual metamorphosis where her fat began to fill out. 

Her round, milk-white breasts were the first to be revealed, sagging a few centimetres lower without their added support. Back fat bulged out as the lumps of her love handles were the next to come on scene, jostling free of the tight, black bodice as it creaked open like a treasure chest to reveal its final treasure. There, laid bare for all to see, was roll after pasty white stomach roll, an avalanche of bulky belly that collapsed on top of her already sizable bottom bulge to bring it forth by a few more centimetres together with the deepness of her belly button. 

The girdle fell free from her tubby torso and hit the ground with a plastic clatter. Saiyumi did the same, no longer able to maintain her good natured smile as she fell upon her swollen thighs...and began to cry.

And there, my good doctor, is my case in point. Leiko announced triumphantly, stepping so close to Miharus face that their front fringes nearly touched. My diagnosis has been proven by this girls distressed response; her realization as to just how she could have let herself go so easily to be embarrassed by her bulk. Fat women who adore their bodies indeed, what utter rubbish! You and I are the same doctor, we both have the publics health in mind. My methods might be unconventional, but someone has to get the message across dont you think?

I think youre sick, Miharu declared flatly, her golden gaze looking past Leikos smirk and still firmly locked on the tormented Saiyumi. She failed to notice the senators features momentarily contort with anger before resuming her geisha-like expression.

Its a pity that youd think so doctor, I thought that someone in the medical community like yourself could see the health implications of allowing obesity to run rampant. If Im a sick person for wanting to deprive others of life-threatening fast food then so be it. But I suppose thats the line of thinking expected from one as chunky as you. Im sure you get it a lot from your own patients but do us all a favour and lay off the groceries.

Saiyumis sorrowful whimpering brought with it another stir of conversation. The people began to grow more self-conscious after watching Leikos eye-opening display.

Yeah, I think Ive lost my appetite too, began a customer as she eyed the fleshy beanbags of Saiyumis rear. I think Ill hit the gym on the way home as well.

Oh, me too, me too. I forgot that Ive already eaten out twice this week. 

Realizing the unwanted effect flaunting her flab was having, Saiyumi immediately pulled her hands away from her face and tried her best to cover her blubbery butt with one of the serving trays. The effect backfired. All she had managed to do was prove that her cheeks combined were larger than a platter designed to hold family-sized servings worth of food; a dining tables worth of feminine flesh.

I never even realised just how fattening this places dishes are!

Im going to get a club-sandwich over at the Clubway across the street instead.

To her horror, more and more people were starting to head towards the exit. Meals were left half finished and bills unpaid as the restaurants customers began to pour out the door. She immediately recalled her managers woeful warnings about what would happen if business was lost because of her and her size. She couldnt afford to lose this job.

Please...dont go, Saiyumi earnestly pleaded, half grovelling as she tried to rebutton a shirt which could no longer reach over her emancipated gut. Without her bodice to flatten the protruding bulge of her fat stomach, all it could do I...um....Ill give you a discount on all your meals! 

No discounts until everything is paid for. No ones going anywhere!

Another womans voice emerged amidst a belching puff of steam from the kitchen as the tiny window slat where the orders could be pushed through slid open. Her stern gaze and bitter tones were all that could be noted from behind the misty shroud.

Miss manager!

Ah, now this is the person I wanted to see, Leiko greeted the restaurants manager avidly, immediately forgetting about both Miharu and Saiyumi as she walked towards the open slat. I have a proposition for you which I think you would find most interesting if youd be willing to hear me out.

Save it, you suit, the manager replied, her gaze narrowing behind the mist. All this talk about fattening and gaining is terrible for business. You people come in here trying to convince me to change my menus, to install healthy options and do away with high calorie cuisine just because its the latest trend. Ive had it up to here with troublemakers like you who wont just sit down and eat. Go preach your diet gospel somewhere else because Im not interested in your argument about reform.

Oh, but thats not why Im here at all, the senator confidently continued. Im sure that youve heard all of the usual spiel that most health nuts give you about how you ought to run your business, that annoying drivel that sounds all well and good on paper but doesnt actually work. It is apparent that you are set in your ways and that probably wont change anything anytime soon. Negotiations and double talk really arent my style you see, as Im practical through my mode of business and would prefer to just speak a single, universal language, one which Im sure youll be well versed in.

With a click of her long and slender fingers he summoned her partner, the weasly man retrieving her cheque book from his front pocket at her command. With a flash of a fountain pen and a splatter of ink, she quickly filled out the details before tearing it off with a noisy rip. She could see the managers eyes widen as she slipped the tiny strip of paper through the gap. 

This...this is...

This is will all yours if you turn this place over to me. The money is all a part of the latest government buy-back scheme to ensure that establishments such as this can be done away with and tends to be the most effective provided that their owners are well reimbursed. Sign over the deed and youll have far more than this dump is worth.

B-but this place has been in miss managers place for so many generations, Saiyumi interjected, whilst still fumbling with her bulging breasts and naked belly. She wouldnt hand it over just for a little money! D-dont you need my consent as an employee or something?!

A moment of silence descended upon the restaurant once again. All eyes were locked on the kitchen slat. Saiyumi gulped as she could feel the building tension, a nervous sweat rolling down her curves and pool in between her breasts and crumpled thighs. A smoky sigh billowed from the back.

Saiyumi, youre fired. Ill take the deal. As for the rest of you, stay or leave, I dont care. Everything now belongs to Leiko.

N-no way... Saiyumi whispered, again beginning to feel the tears welling up as she watched a brown paper envelope leave through the slat and into the senators waiting hand. Inside were the deed to the restaurant, keys to the kitchen and register and all the other appropriate paperwork. The humiliation she had suffered, the gawking, the biting comments and the revelation of her pertinent poundage to the public soon all paled in comparison to the fact that she had become jobless again in an instant.

Another deal successfully completed! As long as you have money in this world you can do whatever you want. Everyones got their price and any problem can be fixed! Its all so perfect! 

Wallowing in triumph, Leiko puffed out her chest in pride as she strutted back towards both Saiyumi and Miharu. Her leather clad-breasts had seemed to grow by at least a cup size as she filled her lungs, a change made more evident with the slight jiggle they bore with every clack of her pointed high-heels. The smoothness of her tightly bound ass only further exaggerated the regale flow her peacock-like gait.

I wouldnt do that if I were you, Miharu warned as she passed, grabbing firmly on her arm. The senator violently pulled away, the anger returning to her eyes once again as she met the doctors gaze. Those with your degree of illness tend to regret it.

Tch, there you go with that whole sick thing again. Why on earth...actually, no. Who even asked for your opinion in the first place?! Who cares what a fat quack like you thinks! I own this place now so at this moment its well within my rights to throw you out!

What a cowardly woman you are, using money to try and solve all your problems. Youre no better than a child with the way you act, using others and abusing those who displease you to no end. Obesity and overweight can easily be cured through medicine, but no amount of surgery could ever hope to treat that spoilt attitude. Youre delusional.

It didnt take much to get Leiko fuming. She seized the dark-skinned doctor by the scruff of her jumper, twisting it gather so that it cupped around her breasts and showed off her midsections soft, brown tan. The pertinent pooch of pudge that bulged from Miharus belly set a scene reminiscent of Saiyumis prior humiliation.

Ive had just about enough of you...you...fat bitch! she spat, whilst giving Miharus stomach an investigative slap. Centimetres of layered fat on its surface jiggled for but a moment where her fingers made contact, her plump stomach rippling an unusual amount for its size. What really caught Leiko off guard, however, was how soft her skin felt beneath it all, a strange, almost cold and artificial sensation that seemed not to match its toasty warm appearance. Its unnatural feel had her momentarily lost for words. 

Is that the best you can come up with? Did you use up all of your best lines already when you were dressing down the waitress Miharu heartily smirked, looking quite amused at how flustered the senator was getting. Come on now, give me your worst. You daddys girls are so predictable, everything immediately falling to pieces the moment you cant get your way and so you have to keep an adequate supply of humiliations on hand. Im trying to give you some sound health advice here but your pride wont even allow you to stop and listen to what others have to say even when its for your own good. Im not suggesting you stop, Im ordering you to.

The doctors drive to push Leikos buttons showed as her demeanour graduated from annoyance to anger and finally to absolutely seething. She pulled the doctor in close, forcefully dragging her collar in closer until their breasts skimmed across each others surface, Miharus heavier pair making light indentations against her leather-clad cleavage, their weight causing them to sag slightly. The senators geisha-like features had completely contorted to a look of pure rage, her clenched, white knuckles growing paler by the minute. She was about to explode once again.

You lazy cow! You disgusting fat pig! Fat ass! Chunky bitch! Blubber bag! Get out...Get out! Get out! GET OU

The flood of insults which burst from her mouth stopped abruptly as the senator felt something inside of her fall out of balance. It was like a balloon had burst, a pane of glass had cracked or a cog in her bodys internal mechanism had come undone. She could feel her mouth moving to the syllables of the words she wanted to say, but not even a squeak passed her lips. Her heart felt as though it was about to burst free from her chest, the blood pounding through her ears as she began to grow shorter and shorter of breath. The room started to spin before her very eyes and her knees give way under her willowy frame. Before she even knew what was going on, the last view she saw of the world around her was the restaurant floor speeding towards her as she hit the ground with an unconscious thump.

Senator! Leiko wake up! Oh god whats happened to her?! What did you do to her?! Her partner cried, the weasely looking man trying his best to revive her limp body. Her slender form lay like a rag doll across his lap, unresponsive as he rolled her onto her side and dabbed a handkerchief at the mildly bloody spot where she had struck her head.

I assure you good sir that I did nothing to harm her. I simply made a diagnosis and wanted to see if I was right, Miharu casually responded, straightening the crease on her jumper where Leiko had reached for her. It would appear that my warning failed to reach her in time, a pity that she didnt listen as she was indeed quite sick

H-hey! What do you mean sick? She was perfectly fine just a moment ago! If there is something wrong, do something please! You cant just leave someone in need like that?! Dont you have any conscience as a doctor?!

That I do, but like any other regular person faced in a health care situation, I have no obligation to treat her. Whats more, she explicitly didnt want my help and so I must legally respect her wishes. Only if I were to be convinced to utilize emergency treatment would circumstances change, otherwise you can go call emergency services and have her treated elsewhere.

Even from Saiyumis view underneath the table, she could sense the shift in power between the two of them. Miharus overflowing confidence radiating from her curvy figure was inspiring. The hem of her lengthy skirt and long white coat fluttered beneath the restaurant ceiling fan like a cape, revealing the tanned bulges of her chunky calves and meaty thighs. The thickness of her long, juicy legs continued up to her plump and perfect hips. Her plush midsection was made even more prominent as she crossed her arms across her heavy-set breasts; her sleeves growing tighter as her chubby arms tensed underneath. She gave the man a defiant, Cheshire smile. 

F-fine! I know what you want. Ill write you a cheque to match the one we gave the previous manager. Just treat her please!


----------



## dr-black-jack (Feb 11, 2010)

The aura of desperation flowing from the senators aide reflected in the trembling of his fingers as he handed the doctor a hastily scrawled cheque. Miharu arched an eyebrow.

This is an awful lot of money to spend for your boss. I dont think the government is going to appreciate you embezzling funds needed to shut down unhealthy restaurants.

Thats from my own account, something which that Ive saved and worked honestly for. If this is what it takes for you to change your mind then itll be worth it.

His eyes filled with a solemn grief as he cradled her head in his arms and dabbed away at the last droplets of her injury.

Besides...shes not just my boss...shes also my daughter...

Miharus smirk only continued to grow as she finally began to understand the situation. 

So, youre the daddys girls daddy huh? A rich guy like you ought to know that whilst this may be impressive to most normal people, it is chump-change to the likes of you. Its maybe something youd pay the hired help in a year. As such, I believe that this cheque would be better suited to someone more fitting of the position. Could the waitress hiding underneath the table please step forward?

Saiyumi stared blankly for a moment, looking either side of her as the crowd in between her and the fallen senator parted like water before Miharus finger. Wiping back her puffy red eyes, she slowly propped herself up, her protruding belly spilling onto the ledge of her extended knee as she hoisted herself forward and dusted off the hem of her candy-stripe skirt before trying to put it back on. Her soft flesh wobbled beneath the unbound halves of her work shirt as she fumbled with it, keeping her hands busy and taking even longer. Miharu, unable to wait, approached her side and slipped the folded cheque between the bulges either side of her exposed cleavage. 

Run down to the pantry and pick me up as much food as you can find. I dont care what it is, just so long as its edible. You have about ten minutes.

The waitress nodded. The hypnotic sway of Saiyumis ample rear soon sped back to the kitchen, the chunkiness between her thighs occasionally rubbing together as she awkwardly half hopped-half tugged to pull her skirt back around her bulging buns. 

Miharu, on the other hand, seemed to dial down her sense of urgency as she pulled out another chair at an empty table, stretched her arms wide behind her head and listlessly folded her legs as though she were an executive in an office. The ruffled end of her skirt sagged over her curvy thighs like the petals of a wilted bell flower, the top flowing over the outline of her shapely inner thighs and the bottom pinned beneath her voluptuous rump.

I-I thought you were going to treat her... the weasely man stammered, rubbing his hands together even more nervously than before as he watched Miharu growing more comfy and carefree. The look of concern she once had fading from her face as she began to play with one of the lengths of black string tied around the midsection of her shirt. What are you doing just sitting there! We had a deal!

Ah my dear, doting daddy, is where you are wrong. Being so fully aware of the law and the power of legislation, you must also understand that Im not moving until you get that down on paper. Just fill in the blanks and sign it along the bottom, only then can we begin.

Tugging on the black string revealed a small compartment beneath her airy cardigan containing inside of it a small pink waiver which stated her conditions. After giving it a brief scan, the man quickly began to fill it in with his messy scrawl, before scratching out his signature at the bottom where the doctor had indicated.

I hope youll excuse the formalities but this is my mode of operation, Miharu continued as she reclined her chubby arms against the back-board of the restaurant booth. A good doctor needs three things to be efficient: medical knowledge, some wonder drugs and most importantly, peace of mind that her patient has given their formal consent. For me, all three just so happened to be linked to having my stomach full. Youll see why in a moment...

***************************************************************************
To the pantry and back again, a puffed, portly Saiyumi soon returned. With Miharus stern words intermingling with her own inner turmoil as to whether or not to help Leiko, the weighty waitress had forced herself into a wild sprint and frantically dashed back towards her pantry hidey hole. Regardless of her intentions, her search high and low yielded an armful of an unusually array of foodstuffs, most of which could only be tentatively referred to as edible. 

Ah...I could find was this industrial sized bag of brown sugar, a stick of butter from the fridge, several bottles of cooking oil and a squeeze tube left over chocolate frosting. Everything else is either locked away or would take more than ten minutes to cook. We have no other food left! When miss manger left the restaurant, she must have taken the key with her by accident!

Not the most appetizing of meals, but this will have to do, Miharu sighed. Please pass me one of those bottles.

Saiyumi did as she was told and extracted one of the bottles by her side to present it as though it were a bottle of wine. The doctor wasted no time popping off the lid and brought it to her lips as she began to drink without so much as a moments hesitation. The gathered crowd watched in awe as the glistening substance spiraled into her throat like liquid gold down a drain. 

Such foul and fattening substance was proving quite hard to swallow as much of it spit down the side of Miharus cheek and neck to pool into a glistening lake at her cleavage with each reluctant gulp. People cringed at the very thought of how slippery that would taste. Their minds boggled the number of calories which each bottle contained, some wondering what effects this would have on her body, and all wondering what on earth this had to do with saving the comatose senator. Grimacing at the aftertaste, Miharu immediately slammed down the empty container and quickly shot her hand out to receive.

Quick, give me another.

The waitress couldnt believe her eyes. After consuming such a vial concoction, how could she possibly have the stomach for one more so soon? Oil still trickled from the corner of her lips, her tongue quickly lapping it up before any was lost. Her golden gaze smouldered with determination as she continued to force it past her plump lips. Shakily, Saiyumi handed her another bottle which Miharu quickly drank down only to extend her arm out at the end of it once again.

More.

Another one gone.

More!

Two bottles at once this time.

MORE!

Five more feedings from a glistening whirlpool would have been more than enough to turn any persons stomach as she continued to gorge on the high-calorie flood. She was gradually adapting to its strange taste and grew more efficient at chugging it all down. Eventually, not a drop was wasted as she suckled, the sound of plastic noisily crackling inwards from the vacuum seal formed by the sheer intensity with which the girl fed. A similar noise emanated from the tightening clothes around her belly as it began stretching beneath her sweater to accommodate the vast volume of greasy liquid. 

Its voluminous, spherical proportions didnt seem to stay there for long as the tanned bulge which had initially reached the size of a basketball began to melt and grow progressively less defined. It was softening. The floor supporting the oil lake at her cleavage gradually gave way to trickle down her front like a greasy fountain stream. It folded over itself as she continued to be filled up, more and more of its softness gradually revealing itself. Saiyumi rubbed her eyes with the back of her sleeve just to make sure that what she was seeing was really going on.

Miharu was slowly growing fatter before her eyes. A change which began in her midsection was soon spreading throughout the rest of her body. Her once merely chubby stomach grew softer and flabbier as the pounds from the oil flowed into it. Her starting 170 pound starting figure was gradually growing more curvaceous, every gulp she drank down causing her body to swell with fat. Her cardigan began to roll up from the gain to her softening belly, an effect only further enhanced by her weighty breasts stretching further at the top. An audible stretching also emanated from the tightening of her skirt as her butt began to widen to form the beginnings of a defined shelf from behind. Nearly at the 200 pound mark, she had put on almost 30 pounds of flab in a flash and only seemed to want more.

Hmm, its a start, Miharu contemplated as she plunged her fingers to probe between the oily depths of her breasts to probe for the top of the new curve which split her belly into upper and lower folds. She noted the oil markings to go just a little past her knuckles, the depths of her now huge boobs were still not nearly enough to satisfy her efforts to feed. Open the sugar bag, pass me the butter and lend me a fork. Its time for the next course.

Pronged ends of restaurant silverware soon buried themselves in the fattening, golden mass as Miharu dug into the dish with gusto. She wasted no time rolling the glistening, golden slab in the sugary mix only to withdraw what could only be described as artery-clogging. Powdered, pure fat was the next on the doctors menu as she bit into the forkful to swallow without chewing and let it slide down her throat with ease. Unlike the oil before it, she seemed to enjoy devouring the sugary pats of butter, allowing the syrupy end product to trickle down her throat. Much like the oil before it however, this combination also seemed to have a particularly enhanced effect to making her gain as she rapidly began to balloon.

Her belly, which had just started to become openly fleshy, had transformed into two distinct pillows of expansive plushness. Miharus breasts had likewise evolved as the lake between her cleavage drained completely as a result of their outward expansion to become two great globes capped by a pair of hardened nipples that pushed through the outline of her outfit. Her thighs which had formerly kept their distance from one another now met and melded against one another like twin waves of rolling chocolate, much wider and thicker than they were before. So too did her calves also grow, swollen well past their original girth until they were like juicy slabs of browned tenderness. She was soon forced to uncross her legs under the combined pressures of her enlarging thighs as well as the ever declining lap space from her stomachs growing dominance gradually spilling forward, a testament to her greedy feeding. 

Nearly there! I just need a bit more!

From a combination of oil to oil and sugar to pure sugar alone, Miharu soon set her sights on the bottle of chocolate sauce. Her sweet tooth had been tempted as she licked her lips in anticipation, hovering the nozzle over her gaping mouth before giving it a heavy squeeze. Thick dollops of sugary goo spurted down her throat and coated the edges of her mouth, some of it getting on the side of her lips and newly formed double chin as she gorged. 

She was really starting to get into it now. Such reckless abandon into pure, gluttonous ecstasy had three times the effect of the meals before them as her body still continued to grow even faster. The arms of her lab coat began to tighten as her arms puffed up underneath like cloth coverings trying to hide an inflating dirigible. The straining skirt at her side also continued to climb higher as her ass grew out, its shelf now clearly visible from behind and her well rounded ass cheeks making their presence known. The new-found pounds highlighted the rolls of her breasts and stomach, forming a stacked hourglass of wobbling weight. Everything about her seemed to be overflowing as she gained nearly half of her original size, unblotched by stretch marks or cellulite. By the time she had completely emptied the bottle she looked to be much heavier than even Saiyumi, who could only stare open mouthed as the doctor heaved her bulk from the booth. 

Hey waitress, how much do you think I weigh? Miharu asked, rubbing her palms along the underside of her distended belly in an attempt to gauge its girth. Her fat gut sloshed and wobbled with its new found thickness, the juxtaposition between hard and soft baring some semblance to a weighty pregnancy.

Excuse me d-doctor?

Just tell me how big you think I am!

Uh...I....um....well...250-260 pounds?

Really now? I was so sure that I was on the mark this time, Miharu reflected, a double chin clearly forming when she looked down to inspect the immensity of her breasts and gut. Oh well, as long as the 220 quota is reached, the extra weight doesnt really matter. Its time to begin the treatment!

Sidling out from the booth, Miharus ass squeaked and strained against the leather as the cushiony texture underneath collapsing beneath the enhanced weight of her new form. The doctors fuller figure now boasted a distinct jiggle as she rose from her seat, her hips quaking and her butt and belly shaking as she steadied herself over the senators prone form. Her swollen shadow crept across Leikos body as Miharu extended her right wrist between her pudgy gripped fingers.

Weight breaker tripped. Chemical creation systems primed. No known allergies or past surgeries, patient protocols engaged. Now initiating treatment.

A mechanical click emanated from Miharus right hand as she pinched it with a twist. A compartment soon opened up along the underside of her forearm to reveal within it a small, plastic syringe, filled to the brim with a cloudy liquid. The compartment stayed open as she retracted the needle from its holder and began to gently flick it under the light.

Your arm! What on earth is wrong with your arm?! both the weasly man and Saiyumi cried out in unison whilst pointing at the whirring cogs and neon tubes underlying her otherwise normal skin. Are you even human?!

You look surprised, Miharu continued flatly, squeezing a bit of the fluid out of the syringe along with any air bubbles. Artificial limbs are a lot more common place in society these days so they really shouldnt come as that big of a shock.

Not ones that look anything like THAT!

It was an unusual looking automaton. Like something out of a sci-fi movie and completely out of this world. The added layers of her growth had managed to keep up beneath the arms artificial caramel coating, the fatty coating which should have taken hold giving it a perfectly normal appearance when the compartments were closed to prevent her arm from looking disproportionately thin. The glint of several other surgical tools and other equipment twinkled beneath the overhead lamp of the restaurant table.

If you must know, this a prosthetic chemical creation system I had implanted quite some time ago. It came at the cost of my right fore-arm and almost all of my bodys natural fat stores. As long as I am given enough raw materials, I can generate whatever medication I have already sampled. There are a few side effects of course, Miharu added as she cradled her growing gut. It does tend to cause me to gain a fair bit more weight whilst its in use.

Sure enough, she was still gaining. Miharus body continued to swell a little more as she leaned over Leikos body, her flabby belly now visibly beginning to droop as it continued to steadily inflate with fat. Pound after pound of tanned ooze poured itself over her patients body, bringing with it a stark contrast to the thin, powder white skin of Leikos trim figure as Miharu began to undo her tight leathers to reveal the slender extensions of her patients arms. Their breasts touched, their bellies melded against one another and Miharus thunderous thighs clapped themselves tightly around her patients legs to hold her form in place. The doctors entire body was becoming visibly rounded, reaching into the realms of undeniably overweight in mere moments as she kept her target as still as she possibly could. The senator winced but otherwise said nothing as the needle entered her forearm and the cloudy liquid was deposited into her veins.

Mineral solutions applied, now beginning generation of short acting insulin and potassium infusion.

Another growth spurt racked the doctors body as she twisted her wrist slightly in the opposite direction to reveal a length of black tubing which she inserted into the back of the steadily supported needle. Another 10...20...30 pounds heavier, she soon broke the 300 pound mark as more of the thick fluid flowed down the tubing and began to pool into the plastic at the end of the implanted syringe. The more she pumped, the further she plumped. It wasn't long before Miharu had nearly doubled her original size, graduating from a weighty woman to a porcine plumper and finally into a bona fide fatso. 

Her tan grew half a shade lighter as a result of her figures stretching, Miharus face now puffed up and swollen at her cheeks and double chins. Her arms were now bloated slabs of lumpy fat, her breasts ripening into a pair of rolling melons perched atop her gargantuan gut. So big had her stomach become that it protruded a good two feet before her, the bottom lip now visible along the gaps between straining buttons and billowing out beneath her shirt hem. Gravity soon brought its great mass down over her slightly dimpled thighs, her lengthy skirt now transformed into a mini that revealed nothing but acres of adipose ass that swallowed up her panties underneath multiple blending folds. She had become a distinct, bottom heavy hourglass, the kind most prone to knocking things over with her jiggling boobs or bumping into things with her great, bulging butt. The restaurant crowds gawked in amazement at how such an ungainly figure could still be so agile as she carefully retracted the tube and needle and bandaged the small puncture wound with a single hand to finally put an end to her mind blowing metamorphosis.

That should do it. Now the trouble is trying to get back up at this size... 

More than 200 pounds heavier in under 10 minutes, she was absolutely immense; weighing in at a grand total of 365 pounds. Her huge belly slid smoothly over her fat thighs as she pushed herself back upright, every inch of her quivering with even the slightest movement from her belly to her breasts. Miharus pendulous pair pressed together as she reached to seal the open compartment in her arm with a soft click before turning her attention back towards the still unconscious Leiko.

Treatment completed. 

So how is she doctor? her father cried, clinging desperately to Miharus chubby hands. Is my little girl going to be okay? 

This wasnt a major operation so I didnt have to gain much. The prognosis looks quite good. It will take at least fifteen minutes before the medication takes effect and about an hour until it reaches its peak. Until then, all we can do is wait and see if it was effective.

***************************************************************************


----------



## dr-black-jack (Feb 11, 2010)

Bleary eyed and slightly confused, the sleepy senator slowly began to respond to the shouting voices which gradually pierced the darkness of her world. 

Leiko...senator Leiko...please wake up...

Bit by bit the endless void around her mind began to depart, a dark cloud lifting from around her consciousness as she began to stir. She would wish that she had stayed in the darkness a little while longer as her first clear vision was that of her snotty nosed father, hovering above as her head rested upon his lap.

Ah Leiko! My sweet Leiko!! the man bawled as he moved in to clutch her. Youre alright!

G-get of-ff of me~! the senator screamed as she attempted to push away his doting advances. Much to her dismay, she could only lay there as her overjoyed father continued to shower her with affection. And I told you not to refer to me so familiarly in public! Where am I? Whats going on? WHY CANT I MOVE?!

Ah, it would appear that the treatment was a success. Nice to see youre so up and energetic again.

The supine senator was almost struck dumb at the sight of the doctors new form that she had momentarily forgotten the severity her own predicament. Taking the place of her fathers, Miharus long shadow once again passed over her paralysed form as she stared blankly back at an upside down view of her broad, chubby cheeks, framed by the cascade of messy black tendrils which served as her hair. The sheer girth of her massive figure was only made more gargantuan as she leaned down to listen, her udder-like breasts slapping lightly against the back of Leikos head.

You did this to me?! In case you hadnt noticed, you quack, I CANT MOVE! Ill sue you for malpractice! Ill make sure that your license is thrown into the depths of an endless chasm of legal red tape! Ill ruin your life worse than you ruined your own body!

Calm down. Ill assure you right now that this isnt the result of any damage, Miharu huffed as she stared down at the snarling senator. Leikos immobilized body, only capable of yapping idle threats, bore semblance to that of a tiny dog held in place by a large chain. She smirked a little at that amusing thought. I only gave you some paralytics in the event that a seizure. Ketoacidosis is a rather dangerous condition to handle and judging by the stench of nail polish on your breath, yours was severe enough to warrant one. For a type one diabetic, you should have known what would happen to you if you didnt take better care of yourself.

The senator gulped nervously. The secret she had been trying to suppress for so long had simply tumbled out into the open. 

*Diabetic ketoacidosis is a common occurrence in unmanaged type 1 diabetes. As a result of your pancreas inability to produce insulin, glucose can no longer be used as your main source of energy and your bodys fat stores have to be used instead. The brain, however, is a stubborn little sugar addict that will attempt to convert your fat back into sugar to keep its sweet tooth sated. Where this would also allow you to lose weight, it comes at the cost of developing a rather nasty product known as ketone bodies that have a distinct scent of nail polish. Aside from making your breath smell like a foot spa, you also put yourself at risk to more life threatening systemic conditions both now and in the long term. Ive given you a very short acting insulin and metabolite combination for now but youll need to eat something soon if you want to get back to normal for longer. If you dont keep this under control, expect fainting to be the very least of your problems.*

Tch, so you know about my condition huh? A fat girls disease plaguing someone as thin and healthy as me...Its really just not fair. I didnt ask for your help so dont expect any gratitude out of me. I dont owe you or that fat ass waitress anything!

Dont try to delude yourself. Although we both weigh far more than you, were also both in a far healthier state than you currently are. You might not have asked for my assistance, however, your father did.

Miharu withdrew the signed paper from her coat pocket, marked with several of her fathers signatures. In bright, bold letters, a particular portion of the agreement was highlighted which outlined their formal agreement, including the right to treatment and the conditions for her payment upon its completion...no matter what the cost.

H-how could you! Leiko screeched, her eyes growing wide as she followed Miharus tubby finger across the page. Every article she read caused her heart to sink as she began to realize the gravity of the situation. How could you sign something like this without my permission?! Have you forgotten your place?!

B-but it was to save you, he sheepishly admitted, arching his fingers together. You know that Id do almost anything to help you...even to go so far as to become your assistant after your own staff abandoned you...But I really didnt

Enough! Your excuses wont save us now, Leiko snapped, cutting her father off in mid sentence. She turned her attention back to Miharu to give the doctor her most withering glare. Getting me on a legal technicality, I underestimated you fat girl. Fine, Ill pay you whatever you want, you extortionist. Just name your price and you can go buy however many Twinkies or cupcakes or whatever fattening crap youre into that you want. I hope you choke.

Miharus eyes lit up at the sound of her patients proposed exchange. 

What I want is...your body.

Leikos mouth fell slightly agape. With the paralytic agents slowly beginning to wear off, she had regained just enough movement to begin wriggling in her seat. A sense of unease washed over her as Miharus glinting grin hovered from above, a mischievous sheen reflecting in her topaz gaze as she began to caress the senators flat stomach with one hand whilst pressing and prodding the jiggling mass on her own. The doctor slid a hand underneath her lower belly roll and allowed it to pour out onto the table like a bucket worth of caramel-coloured putty.

W-whoa! Even if I told you to name your price, I-I cant condone this! T-this is sexual harassment! Keep away from me!

You see all of this bountiful flesh upon my body? Miharu began, cupping a weighty breast in her open palm. Its perky roundness jiggled like an over inflated water balloon. This was generated as a result of your treatment. As such, it is technically a part of you. All the money in the world couldnt save you before, and even if it could youd probably forget about its significance almost immediately. However, I think that by returning of this weight to its rightful place it shall serve as a more efficient reminder of how to take care of yourself in future.

W-what are you saying?! 

What I mean to say is that Im going to make you fatter...MUCH fatter...

Such a surreal proposal immediately painted itself across the senators imagination as she began to envision her fate. 

_Something which started with a strange noise emanating from inside of her as a change began to take place at her gut. Her mouth hanging open as she let out a loud groan from her lower belly began to fill with fat. Miharu would be ruthless, cackling behind her as she pumped her with the soft and slimy mass, blowing her up like a balloon as her body helplessly absorbed it all. Plumper, fatter, overweight, obese, the slim and athletic figure which she was so proud of would become a bloated mass of belly and boobs, pendulous spheres swelling out before they started to sag and become ruined from the weight. Her navel would recede deeper and deeper as she watched her belly fatten, her skin stretched tight as ruinous stretchmarks began to map its surface from gaining so quickly. Her thighs would wobble as rolls began to appear all over, letting her know that she would be permanently changed into that which she despised, never again allowing her to be thin. _

The vision abruptly came to an end as a compartment on Miharus arm opened up once more to reveal yet another syringe and tube. Its silvery point glistened in the open as she held it in preparation to inject. Sweat poured off her brow in a torrent as panic descended upon Leiko.

You cant do this! You cant make me into a fat pig like you! How on earth am I supposed to get re-elected if Im as big as a house?!

Well, there is the option of early retirement, Miharu mused. But since Im feeling generous today, Ill give you a chance. As long as someone other than you accepts the weight then you wont have to blimp up. But who here would want to bear the burden of an additional 200 pounds, knowing how theyll be treated by people who share the same mindset as you.

The crowd which had gathered around them which had been staring so intently at the scene before had suddenly decided to break eye contact. Much to Leikos dismay, even her own fathers eyes had decided to wander as he attempted to focus on a crack in the ceiling rather than on his own, desperate daughter. 

No takers? I guess your message to the masses was far too effective for your own good. Look at it this way though; youll have plenty of space to advertise your ideals for free by tattooing them to your billboard-sized ass!

With needle poised, Miharu raised her flabby arm. Gravity fuelled the rest.

Wait! Please stop! Ill bare the cost of the treatment!

A sudden plea came out of nowhere. Out of the corner of the doctors eye came the pudgy extension of an arm and hand, its meaty mass desperate to shield the patch of bare skin being targeted on Leikos body. A short, sharp yelp of pain heralded a lasting silence as the room watched and waited in open mouthed awe. Before she could stop herself, both needle and tube were buried in soft flesh other than the senators. Saiyumi had bravely stepped in the way, leaving Miharus syringe lodged directly into the fleshy mass of her upper arm. 

You fool! Do you realize what youve done?! You wont just reach my current size as youll be taking on everything Ive gained in excess of my initial weight. Thatll put you well over 400 pounds and once the transfer begins theres no going back.

I-Im positive....all of this was my fault in the first place... Saiyumi nervously swallowed as she felt the liquefied fat from Miharus body swiftly pumping into her. Ive been a big girl all my life, so it is fine if I were to grow a little bigger...Leikos so thin and pretty, I dont think even she deserves the ridicule or stares that come with being so big. No one should have to suffer like I have for my size.

Those eyes bluer than ocean mist looked so full of conviction, knowledge of a pain which she wanted no one else to bare. Miharu could only sigh.

Have it your way then.

The fluid was slowly taking effect. Slowly but surely, Saiyumi started to expand. Her soft stomach started to bloat, swelling and plumping like a time-lapse movie of rising dough. Her panties rolled into the crack of her ass as she started to fill out. Soft rolls and slight hints of cellulite began to appear on her thighs as they rounded and began to bloat out of her blouse. Three of her buttons flew off as a result of her belly attaining more pillowy proportions.

She closed her eyes and allowed herself to become lost in her bodys total ruination. Her shirt clung to her breasts like a bra, the fabric groaning as her plumping physique was girdled by her clothes. The skirt which she had worked so hard to put back on tore off with an audible burst to lay either side of her. Her ass and hips now had all the room they needed to grow...and grow...and grow!

Hot fat was being pumped straight into her body, her gut layered with soft fat becoming thicker and wider as it graduated from a portly and stuffed into a heavily weighted wobbling wonder. It began to sag and droop to cover her front as her ass filled out from behind, her breasts soon following suit as they began to rapidly blimp with pale flesh. The cute innocence of her rounded face only grew more so as her cheeks became so puffy that they forced her eyes into a pair of semi-half moons, baring the illusion that she was actually enjoying the process. Her lips swelled until they appeared plump and bee-stung, perfect for her new life in an enormous body.

Where the audience too had yet to grow tired of watching the open metamorphosis of another girl being pumped to fatness, at least one person was growing irritated by the sight of all that female flesh in contact.

To hell with both you and that stupid waitress, Leiko muttered through clenched teeth as she witnessed Miharu shrink back down as Saiyumis body was overtaken by a sea of flab. You cant guilt trip me into forgetting this whole thing ever happened. Youll see, Ill make sure that you both suffer!

***************************************************************************
And thats what happened... Saiyumi concluded.

Another cacophony of whispers and chatter arose from the crowd. No one had any idea what to make of such a surreal and otherworldly tale. A before and after picture of Saiyumis much lighter self presented beforehand as evidence came as a shocking contrast, but some skeptics were still not convinced that any girl just double in size like that so quickly. Though some had their initial doubts, in the end none could dispute the changes which had taken place upon Miharus body during the duration of the story. Starting back at a much slender 170 during her entrance and now nearly at 210 pounds, remarks about her fulsome belly, how her breasts were straining the buttons on her white dress shirt, how her thighs only seemed to grow thicken and swell in her seat could only be silenced by the pounding of the judges gavel.

Order, order! Prosecutor, shes all yours.

Thank you judge, began a well suited older gentleman as he approached the shackled Miharu. So, you had a gravely injured citizen collapse on the scene. Why did you choose to wait before administering treatment?

Mmmphmm.... she attempted to reply between mouthfuls of cookie. I needed to gain her consent first...*mhmph*...or at least that of her fathers.

As the court has requested, you have demonstrated your ability and how it causes you to grow fatter as you use it, the lawyer carefully stated, whilst eyeing Miharus fattened form. Plate after plate of edibles had been brought to her during the course of Saiyumis story allowing her to quickly bloat up until she was practically bursting out of her suit. Why did you choose your current method of treatment, knowing full well the price she would have to pay afterwards?

It was an emergency situation and there were no other alternatives. In my opinion, putting on a little weight isnt so bad compared to what she would have suffered otherwise.

Not so bad? NOT SO BAD?! Not only did you try to smother her with that gut of yours during treatment, but are you proposing that risking a patients life with long term complications as a result of her size is a far better alternative than waiting a little longer and keeping her thin?

Yes.

And if further treatment required you to fatten her up to over a ton, leaving her bed ridden without any quality of life, would you still do so?

Id fatten her up to twice as much if thats what it took to save her.

Another cacophony of voices echoed throughout the courthouse, followed by the rapid banging of the judges gavel. Miharu could only smile defiantly, her proud display of her stomach rolls and love handles between her much chubbier arms further bolstering her position.

Not only did you attempt to leave a dying citizen in need, but you also had intent to cause grievous bodily harm whilst posing your intentions as a cure when there were completely viable alternatives around such as waiting for an ambulance. Such action is inhumane and completely abnormal! continued the prosecutor as he turned back to face the judge. As for this agreement she had the patients father sign, we simply cannot accept such documentation to have been crafted by someone of sound body and mind! We the prosecution would like to push for maximum punishment!

A prior request from the plaintiff has already been taken into consideration, replied the judge, stroking the lengths of his long white beard. After all that has been presented, this court will now begin the judgment proceedings. Dr. Endo, would you please stand before the bench.

Miharu flattened the edges of her skirt against her perfectly pear shaped hips as she stood, her shackles clinking as she brushed the remnants of the cookie crumbs that dusted her suit. Her meaty breasts bounced in time with her new tummy bulge as she gracefully descended the stairs with the support of a bailiff in either arm. Her messy, tangled fridges hid her eyes as she hung her head in repentance.

But it really wasnt her fault! Saiyumi pleaded as she was lead away from the stand. She was just trying to help! I-I dont mind being so fat anymore! Because of her I dont have to work at that job anymore and I have more than enough money to finish my studies as a chef!

Silence! Under the Good Samaritan act, article 17, section 9, medical treatment in which a practitioner acts in an emergency and does not request financial remuneration, Dr. Miharu Endo cannot be trialled under traditional conditions. However, she has proven herself to be rebellious, completely unorthodox and dire requirement a of supervision lest she attempt more of her misguided treatments. Factoring in her unique abilities, and her licence as recognized by the medical health society of Japan, we the court have decided that she is to serve no less than two thousand hours of service at a government hospital, one for every pound that she would have had the plaintiff gain. As of this moment, Dr. Miharu Endo is a probationary member of Kirusa University Teaching and Administration Hospital, to be evaluated by the medical board there until she is deemed fit to release her or until her hours are completed. 

Underneath her unruly locks, Miharus pudgy cheeks beamed widely.

Case dismissed!

***************************************************************************
Outside the courthouse, the crowds were dispersing. The end of a case which had been tipped as the most unusual trials in Japanese law had been resolved in a most pedestrian manner. For the doctor who could heal people in exchange for fattening them up, all she had received was a slap on the wrist and some community service time and Miharu couldnt have been any happier with the outcome. A weasly man in a starched business suit approached her, carrying with him a copy of their agreement.

There, Ive held up my end of the bargain. Since the judge is an old friend of mine, youve avoided landing yourself in jail for now. Unfortunately, my daughter might still try to come after you. Ill try to calm her down for now but chances are shell still try to make things hard for you in the future. Is there anything youd like me to tell her, a formal apology perhaps?

Tell her that Im grateful for her spoilt rotten attitude and predictable retaliation, Miharu flatly declared as she hastily descended the stony steps outside. Her new found flab jostled about as she helped herself to a few more of the court-house cookies that she had stashed in her suit pocket. This is exactly where Ive been looking to go for some time now but Ive had a little trouble getting in. Ill give her a priority one boob job or an ass job if she wants in the future...provided of course she can pay the price.

But Kirusa Hospital has such a terrible reputation! Saiyumi pleaded as she waddled beside Miharu, her own gigantic ass wobbling like a gelatinous sea. For a great doctor of your calibre to even work there would be seen as a stain on your record! Once you associate yourself with such things, no one ever wants to hire you no matter what you do! Why would you go to so much trouble to try and work there?

Miharu stopped.

Im no great doctor. In fact, I only graduated recently. This will be my first real job outside of my internship and Im willing to take what I can get. It doesnt matter where you work, but if people want me to let me help them, then Ill do so. My aim is to cure this nation of its sick obsession with anti-obesity propaganda and so if I am to revitalize this medical system in my own way, it doesnt matter where I get into, just so long as I get in.

Licking the last of the crumbs from her lips, Miharu lifted up her sweater and gave her broad stomach a hearty smack, sending a wave of fatty flesh rolling through her luscious form. Boobs, belly, bulging butt, her confidence overflowed from every aspect of her porcine proportions. Whether it was the light from the courthouse casting its shadow down the steps to meld with her figure or the way the evening air ruffled her blazer behind her body hugging blouse and skirt, for but the briefest of instants, Saiyumi saw in her the potential to become the biggest woman both she or the world had ever seen. 

Besides, with measurements like mine, do you really think even they would have hired me any other way?
***************************************************************************


----------



## dr-black-jack (Feb 11, 2010)

Please find attached a photo of the patient Saiyumi Natsuhime, as drawn by her creator Murdelli of Deviant Art Fame

Posted with his permission


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 11, 2010)

Great illustration.

RV :eat1:


----------



## IrishBard (Feb 12, 2010)

this is awesome!

a combination of manga sense action and BBW sense activism, this is a great series and the art of Murdelli goes nicely along with it. I hope that you put more up here or on deviantart in the future.


----------



## Taien (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't commented on anything here in years, but I wanted you to know that that is by far the best story I have read here in years. I love the ties to real-world events. The current trends in Japan are fairly disturbing and this really highlights that.


----------

